# 25mile time trial?



## Panter (29 Jan 2008)

Morning all 

I've been asked if I'd be interested in taking part in a 3 man time trial at my club.

I've never done a time trial before but appaarently with this one the slowest riders time is the one taken.
So, much as I'd love to do it, there will be a fair bit of pressure on me as the overweight newbie and I don't want to let my "team" down.

For me, 25miles is too far to sprint and on a leisure ride I would normally do 25miles in 1Hr 20- 1Hr 35 although TBH even on a leisure ride I try not to hang about and doubt I would do it very much faster.

Is there any sort of special preperation I can do to help? I'm currently just dropping my weight, putting the miles in and keeping up with the gym work but should I simply be going out a weekends and doing the 25 as fast as I can?

Also, what would a realistically respectable time be for a 3 man time trial (not looking to break any club records though thats for sure  ) 

Any advice appreciated


----------



## RedBike (29 Jan 2008)

Practice riding with the other two? 

The idea is that the guy on the front pedals as hard as possible for a minute or so. He then moves aside to let someone else have a turn on the front while he slipstreams and 'rests'. 

Ideally you need to practice holding the wheel of the guy infront (slipstreaming) and changing positions in the group.


----------



## Panter (29 Jan 2008)

Thanks for that  
Thats just the sort of thing I hadn't thought of. I've only done a couple of club runs and I don't get too close to anyones back wheel as I'm scared of running into them.

I'll see if we can tie up for a practice run, otherwise I may be better off gaining some more experience before doing a team event.


----------



## RedBike (29 Jan 2008)

Most 25mile time trial (single/lone entry) take around about an hour. With only the quickest riders getting under the hour. Group entries should be significantly quicker.


----------



## Panter (29 Jan 2008)

RedBike said:


> Most 25mile time trial (single/lone entry) take around about an hour. With only the quickest riders getting under the hour. Group entries should be significantly quicker.



I'm well off the pace then  


maybe later in the season................


Thanks for the help


----------



## RedBike (29 Jan 2008)

Your current pace shouldn't matter too much in a group entry. You just slipstream (sit in) all the way around. This is apparently 40% easier than pedalling on your own at that sort of speed.


----------



## domtyler (29 Jan 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much, like most sports it is the taking part that counts. This really is the case, I am sure that your club mates would be far happier and respect you far more for taking part, even if you only get a slow time, than if they don't manage to find someone to make up the three.

Of course you get half the people turning up who take it seriously, but there are just as many who turn up to have a laugh and a bit of exercise. Give it a go, you really don't have anything to lose.


----------



## walker (29 Jan 2008)

RedBike said:


> Practice riding with the other two?
> 
> The idea is that the guy on the front pedals as hard as possible for a minute or so. He then moves aside to let someone else have a turn on the front while he slipstreams and 'rests'.
> 
> Ideally you need to practice holding the wheel of the guy infront (slipstreaming) and changing positions in the group.



It's normally a little shorter than a minute (Have you tried going flat out for a full minute?) I've never done a TT but the fundamentals are the same as racing. Practice with your two buddies to get used to each others riding style. I would pick a distance of around 30 miles to practice on so it gives you some leeway on mistakes, stops to chat on whats going wrong etc, and a warm up mile. Best advice I could give is just to relax. the more tense you get the more likely a mistake will happen


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (29 Jan 2008)

RedBike said:


> Your current pace shouldn't matter too much in a group entry. You just slipstream (sit in) all the way around. This is apparently 40% easier than pedalling on your own at that sort of speed.



It's certainly a lot easier than being at the front, to the extent that when I've been drafting someone, I've often found myself freewheeling.


----------



## wafflycat (29 Jan 2008)

Don't worry. Enjoy it. You do need to be quite close to the rear wheel of the rider in front to get the full drafting effect - the only time drafting is allowed in a time trial - make the most of it! 

The key to happy team time trials is to practise together. Practice the changes from moving off the front to being the rider at the back. Practise the turns. Practise having to stop... you do have to obey the rules of the road, so if you come to a junction where a turn is made and it's unsafe to turn, you have to be prepared to stop. Plus the practise means you get to know each other's strengths & weaknesses and can plan for who is going to be at the front longest...

The main thing is to have fun (whilst going flat out for 25 miles...)!


----------



## piedwagtail91 (29 Jan 2008)

I've done several two ups but never a three. make no mistake they are brutally hard.(don't want to put you off though!)
as above you need to practice with the other two, learning not just to change and go through,but which side to change on when the course changes direction in relation to the wind.go through at a pace you can all manage at first and then get the speed up.
if the club have a chain gang use it. try to get a few short fast solo rides in if they don't.
they must feel that you're up to the ride to ask you, but expect it to hurt, sitting in for 25 miles won't be an option, as you probably won't be able to hold the wheels when they change.
good luck


----------



## Keith Oates (29 Jan 2008)

As the others have said practice with your team mates is essential, also getting close to the wheel in front is very important and needs care and confidence in your team mates abilities. Also when riding that close don't make any quick alterations of direction or pace as that could cause a mishap!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Panter (30 Jan 2008)

Thanks peeps, much appreciated 

Apparently, its more being done in the "a bit of fun" spirit as most of the others have dedicated time trial bikes and are pretty serious about it.

The team leader has suggested that if I can do a 10miler in less than 30 minutes then I should be fine so I'll have a go at that and see how it goes first.
Otherwise, he can ask someone else who used to be a hill climb champion


----------



## Tynan (30 Jan 2008)

done on regular roads with traffic and junctions?

yikes

rlj?


----------



## palinurus (30 Jan 2008)

I did a 50 km 3-up last year, didn't go very quick but it was the highlight of the season for me. Definitely practice together first, we did- and although we were a bit messy on the day it would've been much worse without.

We tried about 30s pulls on the front, it worked but I think my pulls should've been longer since I had more left at the end than I should have had in a TT.


----------



## toontra (30 Jan 2008)

RedBike said:


> Your current pace shouldn't matter too much in a group entry. You just slipstream (sit in) all the way around. This is apparently 40% easier than pedalling on your own at that sort of speed.



I think that's _up to_ 40%, probably more like 20-25% on average. Also a 20% reduction in power output required won't usually lead directly to a 20% increase in speed (I wish!). In effect you lose some of the advantage during the "rest" periods.


----------



## domtyler (30 Jan 2008)

Tynan said:


> done on regular roads with traffic and junctions?
> 
> yikes
> 
> rlj?



No course includes traffic lights or right turns, what would be the point?

It can be hairy though as they are normally on fast A roads.


----------



## RedBike (30 Jan 2008)

Two courses around here do include traffic lights (crossings). If you go through on red then you are disqualified. Although saying this to my knowledge nobody has ever had to wait at the lights. 

Plenty of routes have roundabouts which can involve stopping for traffic. 

Last year I was unlucky enough to have to wait at a set of roadworks in the middle of a time trial. (They were set up after the event had started!)


----------



## Panter (30 Jan 2008)

It is on a fast A road, its wide though so the traffic doesn't need to get close.

I must admit I have my doubts about doing a sub 30mins, I think my average will be closer to 18mph if I push it.
Will a lot of these guys really do the 25 in less than 1 Hour?


----------



## walker (30 Jan 2008)

Tynan said:


> done on regular roads with traffic and junctions?
> 
> yikes
> 
> rlj?



Tynan, believe it or not, beyond the realms of London there are tree lined roads where traffic lights don't exist.


----------



## walker (30 Jan 2008)

Panter said:


> It is on a fast A road, its wide though so the traffic doesn't need to get close.
> 
> I must admit I have my doubts about doing a sub 30mins, I think my average will be closer to 18mph if I push it.
> Will a lot of these guys really do the 25 in less than 1 Hour?



you better believe it matey


----------



## andy_wrx (30 Jan 2008)

Noo ! Surely outside of London all the streets are cobbled and there are gaslamps ?


----------



## Panter (30 Jan 2008)

walker said:


> you better believe it matey



Bugger


----------



## walker (30 Jan 2008)

andy_wrx said:


> Noo ! Surely outside of London all the streets are cobbled and there are gaslamps ?



Only those that lead to coastal town's. the rest of us have to deal with just plain dirt tracks. Ever seen a Cyclocross rider come from central London?


----------



## wafflycat (30 Jan 2008)

domtyler said:


> No course includes traffic lights or right turns, what would be the point?
> 
> It can be hairy though as they are normally on fast A roads.




Well, the occasional course can indeed include a right turn and/or traffic lights. It is, however, possible to have traffic lights turned off for the duration of the event. I noes, coz I was marshalling a traffic light point on a course. Also, the course is 'normally' dependent upon local geography and highways, so it may be 'normal' for many a course in some areas to be on B roads and unclassified roads. Indeed there is an entire series of competitions, known as SPOCO (sporting courses) which deliberately avoid including fast A roads whenever possible. Rudy project series too is often on minor roads. Time trialling is not 'hairy', as if it were, I certainly wouldn't be doing any!


----------



## wafflycat (30 Jan 2008)

walker said:


> you better believe it matey



wot 'e' sed..

Mr McIntyre that was recently deceased, could do a 25 in under 50 minutes. As can The Hutch, Stuart Dangerfield, Graeme Obree, Chris Boardman..


----------



## Panter (30 Jan 2008)

Well I'm not up to chris Boardmans standards just yet.

Maybe if I dropped 4 stone, took a course of steroids, rewound time and trained constantly for the last 20 Years or was actually reincarnated as Chris Boardman...................................


Even then, no chance


----------



## wafflycat (30 Jan 2008)

Sadly, says she looking at her own frame (bike & self), I know where you're coming from!


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2008)

Sporting courses - they are all sporting courses in Cheshire.....no drag strips.

I've done a few team TT's and they are hard work, and not sometimes as fast as doing it on your own - depends upon how closely matched you are, and also if it's a bit of fun.


----------

